# Q Course & Dependents



## ktg2014 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone - As noted in my intro, recently married a NG member going through the SF process.

One thing I am hoping to learn more about is Q course.  For those of you who went/know:
- What was your hold between SFAS & Q?
- If you had a significant other at the time, did they move with you to Bragg? If no, what made this the best decision for you?
- In hindsight, would you have done any thing differently?


Any thoughts appreciated - thanks.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 12, 2014)

Unless an 18D(medic) I wouldn't move to Bragg with your significant other.


----------



## tweeder (Nov 13, 2014)

They've cut down the number of graduating classes per year from 8 to 6 so I would certainly plan on some hold time not only after SFAS, but between phases. Between that and potential recycles (it happens) there are guys that spend between 2-3 years in the Q alone. If he's an 18D tac on 8 months minimum.

With all that said, it all depends on you, your husband, and your financials. As a NG guy, I didn't move my wife and kids and though it's for the best financially it's certainly not easy. If you were to ask my wife to do it again,  she'd move in a heartbeat.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## CDG (Nov 13, 2014)

tweeder said:


> With all that said, it all depends on you, your wife,



The OP is the wife.


----------



## tweeder (Nov 13, 2014)

Edited.


----------



## CL13 (Nov 15, 2014)

Being at the Q course currently, the hold times between phase are actually pretty short once you start however, going from SOPC (if he is an rep 63/18X) to SFAS to CLT then IUW there can be long holds (6-8) weeks between phases.  (If he is not a rep63/18X and not Airborne he will have to go to Airborne prior to PCSing after SFAS, depending on his state i have seen it take 8 months to get to Jump school before guys were even able to PCS to the Q)

On the subject of moving to Bragg  that is a personal question for you and you man to answer.  Distracted soldiers do not do well in the Q, no matter what that distraction is.  If you being here is going to cause a distraction and or financial burden I would recommend staying home where ever that may be. However that being said the opposite hold true as well if you are going to be a distraction to him by not being local you need to consider moving to bragg.  
That being said when I PCSed to the Q my wife moved with me.  There was no way I would be where I am in life and in the Q without her by my side in all that I do.  As well when she has any issues that need my attention I am able to handle them in person with her.


----------

